# Watchmann keep on being Watchmann



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

I sent my DA45 to Greg at Watchmann to see if if might need more than a simple regulation. Greg contacted me right after receiving the watch and said he had regulated it, but didn't like the low amplitude in some positions. He said in his estimation it would need a service in a year or so. Since he already had it I asked that he go ahead and do the service. I heard right back, which I have figured out is his standard MO, and he said he estimated it would be done some time the week of the 28th. That seemed pretty quick, and I knew it would be done right, so I was very pleased.

Fast forward to today, and I just received an invoice from Greg saying my watch was done and ready to ship. That's a week or more sooner than he had originally estimated. I'm a big fan of under promising and over delivering. I know I've said in this forum before that I highly recommend Greg and Watchmann, but I have to reiterate it. As a business owner I know the dedication and commitment it requires to constantly deliver such a high level of customer service. When I ordered a DA46 for my son with some custom engraving that had to be done in Germany, it was also ready sooner than estimated. Communication has been quick, and questions completely and thoroughly answered. 

Watchmann has a nice range of watches, and many brands in addition to Damasko. Based on a fair number of experiences as a customer of theirs I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## pherret (Sep 24, 2009)

I highly recommend Greg as well. He is still getting one of my Damasko's worked on and I was going to give a write up after I received it back. He has serviced three of my Damasko's, a Sinn and a Muhle Glashutte. His communication is great, turn around time quick and fairly priced. He responds to emails quickly and every time I have called he has answered the phone. My only worries using Greg was UPS possibly losing my watches. This sub forum I only hear about sending Damasko's to Watchmann but he works on a variety of brands so if you need a watch serviced give him a try.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Now that's a service with service (if you know what I mean).

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you all, much appreciated!


----------



## Shortround (Nov 13, 2018)

Greg is shipping my new watch tomorrow. I'm excited to get my hands on it!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep Greg is tops to deal with. I corresponded with him recently and he was very responsive to all my questions and took care of my order without delay. Great guy.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have bought 3 watches from Greg and they all have been excellent transactions


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

I've had my eye on a Damasko for some time. It is great to hear such good reviews of Watchmann. Now to just finally pull the trigger.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

o_justin said:


> I've had my eye on a Damasko for some time. It is great to hear such good reviews of Watchmann. Now to just finally pull the trigger.


Allow me to help.
DO IT.
You're welcome.
Truthfully, I'm in the middle of an order. Greg was very helpful and communicative. Now I wait a bit and see how things turn out (as if I didn't already know everything will be just as I had hoped, or better).


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Quit with the Greg adulation. He'll raise his prices!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

He does offer excellent customer service.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Nokie said:


> He does offer excellent customer service.


Agreed. I haven't even bought from him (yet) and he's been a pleasure to deal with and very helpful.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I just need to quit ordering watches that are out of stock. That said, he's been very patient with my eager, importunate queries, "Has it arrived from Germany yet?! Has it arrived from Germany yet?!" 

And I like the Tootsie Pops.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

About 9 or 10 years ago I contacted Greg on two separate occasions, being very interested in buying my first Damasko, a DA36. I spoke with him about getting one with only underside AR coating. Throughout both occasions, Greg was very friendly, helpful, informative, and patient. And, on both occasions, I had to retract my interest in ordering one because of sudden and unexpected house related expenses that popped up at the worst times. Greg was very understanding throughout those two times.

Spring forward to 2019. Nine days ago, I contacted Greg to ask about...yup, a DA36. He responded the same day, saying, "Hi Geoff, it's nice to hear from you again." I couldn't believe he remembered me, but he did...probably because I was a pain in the butt for him back then. Lol That started our exchange of emails, and I placed my order! Greg was very quick in his replies, and he was wonderfully helpful throughout our communication with each other.

Well, my DA36 Black arrived today in perfect order, and I absolutely love it. The refrigerator magnet and Tootsie Pop were nice touches too.

I can't speak highly enough of Greg and of his very high level of customer service. I may have been away from the watch hobby for the past decade, but I am already looking forward to getting my next watch from Greg and WatchMann.com.

Thank you, so very much, Greg! :-!


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

sukispop said:


> Thank you, so very much, Greg! :-!


Thank you Sukispop!! Wishing you great times with your new DA36!


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

WatchMann said:


> Thank you Sukispop!! Wishing you great times with your new DA36!


The pleasure is all mine, Greg! It took a long time but, thanks to you, I finally have my Damasko! :-!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Joining in to add praises for Greg at Watchmann. 
First Damasko for me and I am very pleased.
Paid on Monday, received today, Wednesday.
Great packaging and experience.
Had a few questions before ordering and Greg responded within minutes to each email.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you very much Duckadiesel, enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Catahoula* (Mar 7, 2019)

I also wanted to add to the recommendation for Greg.

I bought my first "expensive" mechanical watch from him - a used DA46. I bought it on lay away and he was great with immediately communicating with me, both before and after the sale (I might have, at one point, forgot how to adjust the date and thought I had messed up the crown). Over a year later, countless smacks into metal, wood, concrete and cinder blocks it looks as good as the first day I got it. I highly recommend purchasing from him!


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

Ordered my 373 when it was out of stock, no problem! Got an email from Greg saying a shipment was coming and a deposit was required if I wanted one. Personal check was an option so I sent a check. Then, of course I sent the usual is it in yet? Emails. Well, my watch did arrive and was alerted promptly and paid balance with credit card. Very smooth process for a new guy into this crazy watch frenzy. Now my wife wants my DA 373! I need 100 posts to list watches for sale, so I'm working on it so I could buy another Damasko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwintage (Mar 17, 2019)

Man , you should send Damasko your photo. They would love it! It looks like from Commercial


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

This is all very reassuring to hear. I’ve been between a Sinn or Damasko, and to be completely honest, Part of what I like about the Damasko is knowing there’s a “local” (also in Michigan, a bit over an hour from them) AD and service center for them. 

Also nice to have read he’s serviced Sinns before, should I go that route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually think there should be a sub forum for "Greg". He is just that good. I am convinced that Damasko has gained sales from people riding the fence between Sinn or Damasko just due to Greg being an AD for Damasko.


----------

